# Girlfriend cheats, then apologises. Boyfriend replies



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Just found this on another forum............quality :lol: 


> Brad,
> 
> It would be difficult for me to be any more miserable right now, I feel like the worst person ever. First, let me start by saying that I am truly truly sorry, and I hate myself for hurting you. Of all the people in the whole entire world, you were honestly the last person that I would ever want to wrong in any way. There is no excuse at all or anything that happened, so I won't even try other than to say all of us had WAY too much to drink, and I did a stupid thing. I can handle you being pissed at me, I absolutely deserve it, I can even handle the ugly words that were exchanged between us, what I can't handle is thinking that you see me as a different person. It is weird, I feel like I just went through a horrible break up or something.
> 
> ...


__________________


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Which forum did you get this off? The Jelly beans forum? :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

> No...doing long division and forgetting to carry the one is "a stupid thing"


 :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

LOL

finger-blasted you on top of a towel dispenser


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Gets my vote for Post of Week. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: Wicked!

I like the bit best that read ...



> cum-guzzling blond


 :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Brilliant! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

"Watching you parade around my bedroom in a thong was a little like watching sea lions mate."

Absolute class. Thank you for sharing.

:lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

well im smiling again, :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Way too funny. Defo a mouthful of coffee over the keyboard moment. :lol: :lol:


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Where did you get this absolute gem from?


----------



## Skippy_225TTR (Jun 28, 2005)

supurb :lol: :lol: :lol:

best thread i read for ages.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

You don't happen to know which pub she goes to? :wink:


----------

